# Clicker training...



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

I am going to start clicker training today and have been doing some reading online, but it wouldnt hurt to get more opinions from you guys.

What is the most effective way to clicker train? (if that makes any sense)

I just heard clicker training is a lot more effective so I'm going to give it a try.

Is there a wrong way to do it?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The only real "wrong" way to do it is to think that you click to make the dog do something.

The dog doing something is what makes YOU click!

Feed after every click. Aim for good timing of your clicks. For example if you're clicking a sit, time the click so that the sound happens just as the butt makes contact with the floor vs. waiting for butt-fully-on-floor and THEN clicking.

It's lots of fun!

Check out www.clickertraining.com and www.canisclickertraining.com for great info. The second site has a free, 7 day online training course that's fantastic for beginners.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I love clicker training puppies. It's sooo much fun seeing the light come on that *they* have the ability to make the click happen.

Definitely make sure you "charge" the clicker. 

Click for lots of little incremental behaviors that will eventually become the desired behavior. For example, if you want the final behavior to be picking up an object and bringing it to you: first click looking at the object, then require touching the object, then mouthing the object, then picking it up, then picking it up and carrying it. Don't start out with just clicking for picking up carrying (of course if it happens, wonderful, but don't expect it).

Decide if the click ends the behavior. I.e. you're working on sit. If click ends the behavior, expect that he will get up immediately after you click (this is how I train). Some people do not let the click end the behavior, so in the sitting example, pup would be expected to stay sitting until you verbally release him.

I wouldn't hurt at all to get a good book to help you understand the nuances a little better.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

The class I have Molly in, is a clicker class. I also clicker trained Chloe. Ironically, I have the website open right now! You have to register to get full articles, but it's free.

http://clickertraining.com/

ETA: I obviously posted before reading the replies!


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

So I got a Petsmart gift card and I thought I'd go in to buy a clicker and I came out with toys and treats but no clicker :doh:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome to dog ownership!:doh:


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

GoldenJona said:


> So I got a Petsmart gift card and I thought I'd go in to buy a clicker and I came out with toys and treats but no clicker :doh:


LOL. Ahh yes. The money we spend on our dogs. Good thing clickers are super cheap! I think I have 4. :doh:


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yah, the days I hit the store to get a particular item and come home with kongs, those tuff dog squeakies, those canvas frisbees....whatever!....except for the thing I went to buy. Or I guy a bunch of crate pads or beds that I didn't really need just because there was a sale...
that's the reason I buy my essential items, like food, online!!! I have no self control...


----------



## Timbernee (Jun 10, 2010)

clicker training is great for dogs with these problems. Has anyone used this training method and how does it work in regards to nail and hair clipping


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a short video about teaching a dog to love having his nails trimmed:
http://www.canisfilmfestival.com/submissions_02.html

I've used this process for dogs, cats, and horses.


----------

